# Looking for an uplifting choral song for a Family TV Show



## handwedge (4 mo ago)

Hi all - 
This forum is wonderful. I'm a writer for a family TV show and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest some choral songs (written before 1920) that are uplifting, inspiring. They can be religious or secular. In the story, a local choir (in a small town, 1920) is preparing to sing at the arrival of a prominent politician. Themes of the episode include forgiveness, redemption, and love.

Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you so much!


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

This site may be of help : The Hymns and Carols


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------

